# Childcare fees - Value for money



## 5Times (20 Mar 2009)

Hi,

I am currently paying 50 euro's per day to have my Children minded, I'd like some opinions if this is good value for money as the childminder is looking for 60 euros per day.

Its four days a week Monday - Thursday 

Eldest is school going so is in childminders from 3 - 6:30, youngest is in playschool from 9 - 12:30 Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. So is only in minders for a full day on Monday. 

Also the childminder is unregistered, does this effect the rates I would prefer a registered minder but there's no one around at the moment, and she's very good, price includes a little bit of food in the afternoon. Kids are dropped off and collected by us in the morning.


----------

